# Where is the best place to start a new life in Thailand ?



## Ems16

Hi everyone
I'm planning on moving to Thailand with my 2 dogs from Vancouver, Canada. I'm visiting this coming February and would like to know where to start my search on where my first home may be. I want to be near beaches and shopping as well as good work opportunity 
..?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome to the forum

There are stickies at the top of the page, have a read for invaluable information 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/th...oyment-restricted-occupations-foreigners.html


----------



## cooked

At the risk of sounding cynical: somewhere near an ATM.


----------



## stednick

*Planning and Investigation*



Ems16 said:


> Hi everyone
> I'm planning on moving to Thailand with my 2 dogs from Vancouver, Canada. I'm visiting this coming February and would like to know where to start my search on where my first home may be. I want to be near beaches and shopping as well as good work opportunity
> ..?


Ems16:

On the basis of your post, the first places to start your search will be the tourist beaches. Google Thailand beaches and begin compiling your list of possibilities.
Thailand Beach Top 10 - Best Thai Beaches

Any of the tourist beaches will provide the tropical beaches and shopping. Albeit, they are relatively pricey locations. 

I also refer you to the thread "Thai coastline - few expat locations?" started 08JUL11, most recent post on 15OCT12. Located on page 3 of this forum (at least on my computer). This thread has a discussion on the coastline and expat locations - some background info for you.

Your "good work opportunity" preference opens up a couple of questions; What leads you to believe you will be allowed to work in Thailand?, Do you have a unique skill in short supply that will attract an offer of employment? You will be competing with the local Thai population, who are fluent in Thai - can you compete? In Thailand "work" is highly regulated. To legally work in Thailand you either need to be a thai citizen or have a work permit. A work permit is not an easy thing to acquire - it requires a formal offer of employment and approval by the Thailand Government.

Review the sticky threads: Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners, and, Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas. 

I also refer you to the Royal Thai Consulate General in Vancouver, Royal Thai Consulate General - Vancouver, Canada | Visas, Passports, Tourism, Culture, Trade, Thailand-Canada Relations This is where you'll apply for your long term visa. You need to be aware of the legal visitor and employment criteria for you. This consulate can provide you with guidance. 

Also, of interest to you, in the sticky thread; Employment: Restricted occupations for foreigners there is a link to "Thailand Jobs - websites and resources". This link leads you to approximately 10 job search websites with openings in Thailand.

So, in closing; Ems16, you need to do some investigating for your plan to move to Thailand to succeed. You need to be legal. You'll need permission to stay in Thailand long-term. There are financial criteria you will need to meet. If you need to work you will need a work permit (possibly teaching), a topic covered in many threads in this forum.

Good luck.


----------

